

Here's the Next Phase of Moon Travel, Backed by Buzz Aldrin - T-A
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/07/20/buzz-aldrin-nasa-funded-study-propose-moon-colony

======
a3n
It can't be done. Congress could never get their act together.

Then, when some other country or group of countries does it, the President at
that time will be blamed by his opposite party in Congress.

And then we'll invade a Middle Eastern country.

